# Hammer Perpetuem and Endurolyte?



## TonyB. (Jul 27, 2009)

Can I mix Hammer Perpetuem and Endurolyte powder in the same bottle? I use my hydration pack for straight water and have one bottle cage on my bike. My alternative is to use the Endurolyte tabs but I don't want to have to remember to stop every hour and eat one.


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

Don’t see any reason why you can’t mix the two, but I haven’t done it.

What I’ve done is put the electrolyte fizz tabs (preferred) or powder in the camelbak bladder, then prepare the bottle with only perpetium. You can make that stuff as strong or as weak as you’d like in one bottle (follow the directions for how much to add according to your weight and number of hours exercising. Then just drink your camelback mix as you would normal water, and take a sip of the Perp bottle every 10-20 mins, or whatever interval works to budget the bottle for the entire ride.


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

X2 to what ZynDust stated. On races and long rides I will mix perpetium in a bottle at a strength that fuels me for 4 hours and use my camelbak for water/Fizz. Works perfect for me.


----------

